# Gir's triplets :)



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Gir had triplets! Two bucks and a doe kid, they are all beautiful. I am tempted to keep the doe kid, but someone has her reserved lol. I don't need anymore anyways.

Before...









After!
T he buck kid freshly born.









Next buck kid.









The doe kid.










Another of the doe and the first buck kid.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh wow, so flashy! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats...I'd be tempted to keep her too lol!! Beautiful kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice and flashy! Congrats!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Like the colors


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Aww I love the spots!! You are so lucky such cute little baby goaties


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

That are adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous ! They are so colorful , lol 
Congrats


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

They are beautiful.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats they are adorable. I'd have to kick in the first right of choice and keep the moon spotted girl


----------

